# How Tall before Flowering Should a Topped Plant Be?



## db2 (May 13, 2011)

I have a few topped plants at about 7". When is it right to start flowering with a topped plant?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 13, 2011)

its all up to you and how much space that you have.. if space isn't a problem, then i like to look for one of two things if not both before i switch to flowering.. the first thing is uneven nodes, or where the branches come off of the main stem.. once a plant nears sexual maturity, it will start to put out its nodes unevenly or staggered if you will.. this is a sign that the plant is getting sexually mature and therefore is ready to flower..
the second thing i like to look for is preflowers, and its the same deal.. it means the plant is reaching sexual maturity and can be flowered at any time.. of course you can flower before seeing either of these, but doing so can stress a plant out some, and can also reduce your overall yield as a result..


----------



## db2 (May 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> its all up to you and how much space that you have.. if space isn't a problem, then i like to look for one of two things if not both before i switch to flowering.. the first thing is uneven nodes, or where the branches come off of the main stem.. once a plant nears sexual maturity, it will start to put out its nodes unevenly or staggered if you will.. this is a sign that the plant is getting sexually mature and therefore is ready to flower..
> the second thing i like to look for is preflowers, and its the same deal.. it means the plant is reaching sexual maturity and can be flowered at any time.. of course you can flower before seeing either of these, but doing so can stress a plant out some, and can also reduce your overall yield as a result..


Would you say that continuing to veg after seeing either of those signs is a waste of time?


----------



## sgt d (May 13, 2011)

Not necessarily a waste of time. It depends on your space, goals, lighting and time frame. With six hundred or thousand watt lights, I like to have 9 plants per light that finish around 3-4 feet tall. That means they get flipped into 12/12 at anywhere from 1 to 2 feet, maybe even a little taller if things get out of hand, depending on strain. Some get tall and lanky and others hardly grow upward at all, so know as much as you can about your strains before you flip em. If they're short and squatty, you might want to veg them a long time.

Specifically, I would not flip a plant after topping for one week at least. Before and after topping i would water with B vitamin, along with whatever else you feed them. It helps cushion the shock, and they recover quicker than they might otherwise.


----------



## The420Guru (May 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> its all up to you and how much space that you have.. if space isn't a problem, then i like to look for one of two things if not both before i switch to flowering.. the first thing is uneven nodes, or where the branches come off of the main stem.. once a plant nears sexual maturity, it will start to put out its nodes unevenly or staggered if you will.. this is a sign that the plant is getting sexually mature and therefore is ready to flower..
> the second thing i like to look for is preflowers, and its the same deal.. it means the plant is reaching sexual maturity and can be flowered at any time.. of course you can flower before seeing either of these, but doing so can stress a plant out some, and can also reduce your overall yield as a result..


Do you have a link to the statement of 
"" but doing so can stress a plant out some, and can also reduce your overall yield as a result.""

or is that from experience or just heard info. Would love to get the facts on that one because that is something I have not heard of. Would really appreciate a link on this. Thanks.


----------



## The420Guru (May 14, 2011)

sgt d said:


> Not necessarily a waste of time. It depends on your space, goals, lighting and time frame. With six hundred or thousand watt lights, I like to have 9 plants per light that finish around 3-4 feet tall. That means they get flipped into 12/12 at anywhere from 1 to 2 feet, maybe even a little taller if things get out of hand, depending on strain. Some get tall and lanky and others hardly grow upward at all, so know as much as you can about your strains before you flip em. If they're short and squatty, you might want to veg them a long time.
> 
> Specifically, I would not flip a plant after topping for one week at least. Before and after topping i would water with B vitamin, along with whatever else you feed them. It helps cushion the shock, and they recover quicker than they might otherwise.


You can flip them anytime after topping. Although no matter what the plant will take a little bit to recover and start to grow again and bush out. From my experience topping then immediately flowering them or veging them after topping takes about a week to get going again. Superthrive in a folair application will help them recover from exp. Not sure on other stuff you can use but thrive works great but no matter what you do lose some grow time after topping. Have you ever tried a LST method?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 14, 2011)

I top mine after 8 nodes, and cut down to 4. I cut them just after the last full nodes are growing well. I then veg until they are 24" to 26", then flip the lights. They typically only grow another 8-10 inches. Perfect for my goals. JMO.


----------



## db2 (May 14, 2011)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> I top mine after 8 nodes, and cut down to 4. I cut them just after the last full nodes are growing well. I then veg until they are 24" to 26", then flip the lights. They typically only grow another 8-10 inches. Perfect for my goals. JMO.


What are your typical yields per plant?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 14, 2011)

db2 said:


> What are your typical yields per plant?



4.87 this turn. Strain is White Widow by Dinafem, very dense nugs.


----------



## Brett Brown (May 16, 2011)

I am a first time grower, I am trying to find out what the 1st signs of flowering are and after it starts flowering how long does the flowering stage take to complete and also if anyone can help me with how to cultivate the buds without having fungus problems and whatever else problems I can avoid with someones help. I have looked for and I have searched this site over and over and all I can find is some post on another site from like a yahoo botanist site but they won't talk about this subject in much detail but I don't know if I should trust that! I want to get as much information as possible, so I can do it corectly and not screw up all the work I have put into this project. So please if there is anyone willing to help me out with these question's. I sure would appreciate it. Thank you, BB2112
P.S I have pictures if you need to see, Much appreciated!!! BB2112


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 18, 2011)

you need to keep a constant air flow around the room, and monitor the humidity with a digital meter you can get at any store. Don't let it get over 65% for veg, and I keep mine at 55% for flower. You will see two white pistols that develope at the nodes where the branches come off the main branch if it's a female, or you will see a set of yellow balls on a male. Kill those immeditally, and very carefully get them the fuck out of the room or your screwed.

Search the newbie section and you'll find everything you need to know to avoid problems under the commonly asked questions sticky.

Happy Growing.


----------



## wildcajun (May 18, 2011)

I am a newbie also 1 crop under my belt , If you take some time and read in this forum you will learn enough to make a good crop just remember dont over water . Happy growing !!!


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (May 20, 2011)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> You will see two white pistols that develope at the nodes where the branches come off the main branch if it's a female, or you will see a set of yellow balls on a male. Kill those immeditally, and very carefully get them the fuck out of the room or your screwed.
> 
> Search the newbie section and you'll find everything you need to know to avoid problems under the commonly asked questions sticky.
> 
> Happy Growing.


Here is a link with pix of what bowlfull is talking about. 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/795-new-indoor-plant-help.html#post3853
Good luck


----------



## Chippewa1 (Jun 6, 2017)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> I top mine after 8 nodes, and cut down to 4. I cut them just after the last full nodes are growing well. I then veg until they are 24" to 26", then flip the lights. They typically only grow another 8-10 inches. Perfect for my goals. JMO.


I like this are you able to clone that to ?


----------

